# XenonDepot 9005 HID kit installed



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

*Ordered the 9005 XenonDepot 4300K: Warm White (3100 lu) HID kit + CAN Bus kit and installed it yesterday. I'm quite satisfied with both the quality and light output results. The kit is quality and also allowed me to retain use of the OEM headlight dust caps! All I had to do was drill a hole an pipe through the wires then seal with the included rubber grommet. I haven't taken any photos of the lights in action but will do that later today and update the post. The 4300K color temp is what you find across many OEM Xenon equipped vehicles and provides the greatest light output (what I'm going for here). I'm going for utility vs looks here the reason why I didn't go LED. 

I also hacked my headlight switch to no automatically return to the AUTO position when switching the lights off. Reason for this was to save the life of the xenons + I hate auto headlights and how sensitive the sensor is. Much rather have full control of my lights; I don't forget to turn them on when it gets dark out like some clueless drivers out there... :blink: You can find that post here --*> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/385-...mp-switch-no-more-forced-auto-headlights.html










Low beam









High beam






















































*9005 HID kits | XenonDepot Xtreme 9005 HID conversion kit*


----------



## Premier17 (May 20, 2017)

Great choice, looks great! I went with the exact same kit, only difference I went with the 5,000K temp. Massive difference compared to stock and looks factory!


----------



## Ramair (Dec 5, 2017)

Which matches the led brow better...4,300 or 5,000K?


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Ramair said:


> Which matches the led brow better...4,300 or 5,000K?


5,000k. However remember that if you are looking for maximum light output, then 4,300k is the way to go. That's what is found on all OEM xenon factory setups across the automotive industry. 

Also as time progresses (when they are broken in) the 4,300 bulbs start to get less yellow and more white in color. 

I'm very happy with the kit. The stock projectors aren't the best out there - but better than reflector housings. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramair (Dec 5, 2017)

Are 9005 bulbs the same as 9012? I just spent an hour reading post after post where people with projector housings say they installed 9005 bulbs. Every single reference I find (sylvania's bulb finder, philips bulb finder, xenon depot, etc.) all list 9012 as the correct bulb for projector headlights. I also see you have projector headlights, but installed 9005 bulbs. What am I missing? I have a 2017 Premiere RS (with I assume projector bulbs - hi and low beam using one bulb with a shutter) and all the tables say I should not buy a 9005, but a 9012 bulb. Am I just dense? lol

BTW - your write-ups are killer! Nicely done!


----------



## Ramair (Dec 5, 2017)

Thanks for your step by step. I just finished installing the same HID kit. Went with 5,000K bulbs though. The difference between the halogen and these is simply amazing! I can’t believe how much better they illuminate the road. And on hi beam...wow! GM should have installed HID from the start. The projectors are already there, just needs the better bulbs. I also installed yellow LED in the fogs. What a difference! I found true yellow bulbs...most are slightly orange. These were plug and play too...no silly cooling fans or fins. Since they are not drawing as much as headlights, LED in fog housings is a breeze. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Ramair said:


> Thanks for your step by step. I just finished installing the same HID kit. Went with 5,000K bulbs though. The difference between the halogen and these is simply amazing! I can’t believe how much better they illuminate the road. And on hi beam...wow! GM should have installed HID from the start. The projectors are already there, just needs the better bulbs. I also installed yellow LED in the fogs. What a difference! I found true yellow bulbs...most are slightly orange. These were plug and play too...no silly cooling fans or fins. Since they are not drawing as much as headlights, LED in fog housings is a breeze.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Post a pic! I want to see the difference in color between my bulbs and yours. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

OP, now that you've had them a few months do you still like it?

I think my biggest question would be are you blinding oncoming drivers?

Thanks.


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

firehawk618 said:


> OP, now that you've had them a few months do you still like it?
> 
> I think my biggest question would be are you blinding oncoming drivers?
> 
> Thanks.


Loving them so far. Haven't been flashed once by oncoming traffic. They look 100% OEM if you didn't know they were aftermarket fitted. Most other Cruze drivers around here (mostly rental cars) often do double takes when I drive past them. Also my DRLs are hacked to be on full brightness even if parking/dipped beams are on  

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## musta03 (Jun 26, 2018)

how hard is the installation? is it plug and play? looking forward on this lighting.


----------



## musta03 (Jun 26, 2018)

any link on these LED fog?


Ramair said:


> Thanks for your step by step. I just finished installing the same HID kit. Went with 5,000K bulbs though. The difference between the halogen and these is simply amazing! I can’t believe how much better they illuminate the road. And on hi beam...wow! GM should have installed HID from the start. The projectors are already there, just needs the better bulbs. I also installed yellow LED in the fogs. What a difference! I found true yellow bulbs...most are slightly orange. These were plug and play too...no silly cooling fans or fins. Since they are not drawing as much as headlights, LED in fog housings is a breeze.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramair (Dec 5, 2017)

Yellow LED fogs... https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07C9QV4WS/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Diablozoe (Sep 24, 2016)

So I know this was asked? But is the kit 9012 or will 9005 kit work with the projector headlights. Why the 2 kits?


----------



## Dieselcruze760 (Jul 18, 2018)

Hi newbie here. Just bought my wife a 18 diesel lt and bought the 5k hid from xenondepot after your review. It looks pretty straight forward, but I have a quick question about the power hook up. It looks like the negative is that grey lug that's coming off the fire wall on the drivers side. Is that where you hooked your wiring up to? Thank you for any help Jared


----------



## Ncfutrell (Feb 20, 2018)

Diablozoe said:


> So I know this was asked? But is the kit 9012 or will 9005 kit work with the projector headlights. Why the 2 kits?


It would be best to actually pull a bulb and check. My manual states for my 2017 hatchback that 9012 is the bulb. But!!!! 9005 is what is installed from the factory. So I would need a 9005 kit for my projectors.


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Selling this kit as I no longer own my Gen 2 Cruze. 

All for sale items here: https://www.cruzetalk.com/threads/fs-parting-out-2018-cruze-diesel-hatchback-oem-goodies.244125/


----------

